# Moss issues



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Does anyone else have issues with moss collecting "stuff" in it? Like food and whatnot?


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

Ohhh, yeah! The fry seem to graze on that stuff though. I noticed in both the guppy and endler tanks. I imagine the shrimp will eat the stuff collecting there too, though they are harder for me to see just yet. I run the gravel vac over my moss wall when I do a water change to gather the biggest stuff that hasn't been grazed.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

If you have moss, it will collect debris.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Mosses do collect alot of debris! I have even had floating plant pieces root in some mosses. 

I usually run my siphon over the moss at each water change to try and remove some of the debris that gets caught in the moss.


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

I figured as much. Why can't you just get the answer you want. That would be so much nicer.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Oh, I thought you wanted the truth...if you just want to hear something you like, well then, my moss never collects any debris.

Are you happy now


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

Ah, so the answer you wanted was that like a carnivorous plant all debris was magically digested by the moss and by morning the moss was a beautiful carpet again? Well, yes that is what my moss does, uh huh. Yep, sure does just like the Camelot song...


----------

